# Revisiting the Ides of March and The Outing of Trump



## Martin Eden Mercury (Jun 22, 2016)

Beware the Ides of March



Back in March of this year, I wrote an op-ed that basically called out what was to come. Donald Trump is now waiting for a 'real' billionaire with loads of cash (Adelson?) to bail him out. What do Americans think THAT man will be owed? Trump always says he gave to politicians, yet never explains what he got in return. Hmm...

Trump also has issues with honesty when he attacks the Clinton Global Initiative. The CGI was started as a way to get philanthropists and celebrities, and others together, in order to do things. Is Trump calling philanthropy a 'crooked' business? Isn't philanthropy being an American treasure, one of the things 'free marketeers' and other fiscal conservatives agree on with liberals and libertarians?

But we get to see how it all plays out with a man who is always _threatening_ to self fund and run without the party insiders, the party leadership, and the party elites.


"Trump has been demanding the party establishment get on his side. Trump has been meeting with them. He has lent his own campaign money. Lent. Who do people think would be paying that back if Trump were to somehow win? The establishment wing of the party holds the coalition together. Funding, logistics, strategy -- none of this can be done without the establishment. Populist movements rise and fall with the fortunes of the personality who pretends to be leading it. The Reagan Legacy Project dealt with that in an ingenious way. But make no mistake about it, either way the GOP voter goes in 2016, they are being sold a bill of goods. We now resemble a _banana republic_, more than we do the kind of republic the founding generation envisioned leaving us. The founding generation and their immediate offspring left us a healthy, two-party system. We have squandered away an inheritance. Shame on us." - Mem on March 15, 2016


Beware the Ides of March​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2016)

America is so blessed the man will not be president.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 22, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> America is so blessed the man will not be president.


*I like his kill the islamics idea.
*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2016)

DarkFisted, your boy buckled under pressure.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 22, 2016)

*The idiot OP seems to think there were only two parties at the founding. Okay idiot NAME those two parties.*


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury (Jun 22, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFisted, your boy buckled under pressure.


Trump at the teleprompter -- precious and priceless

next up, he grovels at the feet of somebody like Sheldon Adelson


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 26, 2016)

Looks like it is past March... wondering


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 27, 2016)

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFisted, your boy buckled under pressure.
> ...



I believe your comments linked to below need to be repeated:

Revisiting the Ides of March and The Outing of Trump

I've linked them to a new thread with attribution.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury (Jun 27, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Looks like it is past March... wondering


that's why it would be said to be 'revisiting'


----------

